# Extra protein for young rats



## Jenxxc (Jun 14, 2016)

I am feeding my young rats adult oxbow what are some good things I can give them that will give them the protein they need? Such as mixes or fruit and veggies


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Young ones also need more iron and zinc, so oysters are great for getting all 3 of those. I always give my baby rats canned oysters as they grow up. Also, soak their kibble in soy infant formula and that gives a good boost of nutrients too as they're growing. Beef liver is also good, cooked, for the same reasons the oysters are. My rats also like steamed soy beans, peanuts, and ofc just about every type of meat like chicken, beef, pork etc. Cat food has higher protein, so if you give a little wet food as a treat, that might be good too. Any meat based baby food is a favorite!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I would avoid cat food. Cats are obligate carnivores and have very different needs. Any good quality cat food will be far far too high in protein. 
A very high quality but low protein dog food is a better choice if you must.

Babies do not need that much more protein then adults. An adult should have between 14-16% and babies are good at 18% though up to 20% isnt too bad.

I feed all of my rats adult oxbow as a base. But for my babies they often get some really good quality dog food, hard boiled or scrambled eggs which are always a fav. Chicken breast (i'd only give white meat and stay away from red meats) 
Yogurt (watch out for too much sugars) good nuts like walnuts, almonds (watch out for too much fats) are also good choices.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend feeding only cat food, but a little spoonful wouldn't hurt and is a good treat. A cat and a rat obviously have different needs. I think OP was just looking for treats that have extra protein, not alternative foods. The things I mentioned aren't all going to be good for giving frequently as they get older. I was assuming this was just during their more active and growing baby stages and for bribery in the "getting to know you" stage after brining babies home.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

As a supplemental food, you could use Natural Balance vegan, nothing against meat just that this one is not too high in fats for a rat. It has 18% protein. My rats goes nuts for it. Otherwise eggs are great to supplement too.


----------

